# Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go In Texas Lodges?



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

What is the length from the east the SD chair should be placed and who can sit in the East up the 3 steps with the WM? As far as GL is concerned anyway.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

Good one.  Can't help you though.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

There is a diagram in the monitor of the law book. I will look but I think it one third the way from the east to the west.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*



owls84 said:


> There is a diagram in the monitor of the law book. I will look but I think it one third the way from the east to the west.



Right you are. See either the Monitor or Form #75 in the back of the Law Book. As to who can sit on the 3rd step with the WM, it's up to the WM. Those seats are not assigned.


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

i was under the impression that the SD's chair wasn't an absolute necessity... aka, he could sit in the general seating in that area, as long as he had his rod standing next to him.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

Check out the attachment. I have never heard that Brother.


----------



## RJS (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

That's pretty cool.  Where did you get that at?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

As Bro. Lins Stated form 75 in the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

while neat, that can't be definitive, because i've seen radically different lodges.  (checkered pavement, lights being around the altar (not right next to eachother), JW in a diff place, etc)


----------



## RJS (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

What does the law book say?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

Question, are the pillars supposed to be out at all times, or only during the FC Degree?


----------



## RJS (Jul 24, 2009)

Good question.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 24, 2009)

According to form 75 they are out, but a Lodge could choose otherwise if they so please but would have to bring them out for the FC of course.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*



JTM said:


> while neat, that can't be definitive, because i've seen radically different lodges.  (checkered pavement, lights being around the altar (not right next to eachother), JW in a diff place, etc)



Some Lodges, by dispensation, have differences due to their physical layout. For example, Point Isabel #33 has the JD to the left of the SW due to the fact that the only door into the Lodgeroom is on the SW's left. It was real dorky for the JD to have to walk around the SW every time he needed to talk to the Tiler.


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*

there's no "wobble room" in that floor plan?  

any changes have to be from special dispensation?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 25, 2009)

The right way and the way a Lodge does it are about the same thing. I was told by a DI that form 75 is what he uses when grading degrees which is not very often and on his offical visit with DDGMs when he is grading those visits like last year but otherwise he said it is a guidline for a lodge to set up b/c not all Lodges can adhere to it exaclty.
I think a Lodge would be safe to set up convient for them as long as the altar was not in a corner or something!


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 25, 2009)

look at where the lights are shown.. ! have seen three tall light .. one to the left from the master .. the other two on the right..? grand lodge has the tall tapers..?


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

blake said:


> Question, are the pillars supposed to be out at all times, or only during the FC Degree?





JEbeling said:


> look at where the lights are shown.. ! have seen three tall light .. one to the left from the master .. the other two on the right..? grand lodge has the tall tapers..?



both of these bring up the good point as to why we need more members of the Committee on Work from various grand lodges to provide wisdom and guidance on these forums.

i'd like to see 2 members of 2 different Committees on Work to go at on this, because i feel like i would be surprised, as most of us would be.

i DO KNOW that there is one lodge (one single lodge) in Texas that actually has a red staircase of 3, 5, and 7 stairs in it for the fellowcraft degree.  that is nowhere in this diagram, and would like to know if they had dispensation for it, or if they just had to clarify whather that was okay before they commissioned that lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Where Exactly Does the SD Chair Go?*



jtm said:


> there's no "wobble room" in that floor plan?
> 
> Any changes have to be from special dispensation?



As far as I know.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2009)

JTM said:


> i DO KNOW that there is one lodge (one single lodge) in Texas that actually has a red staircase of 3, 5, and 7 stairs in it for the fellowcraft degree.  that is nowhere in this diagram, and would like to know if they had dispensation for it, or if they just had to clarify whather that was okay before they commissioned that lodge.



Actually, there are 2 Lodges with "winding stairways".  As to your question, I have no idea.


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Actually, there are 2 Lodges with "winding stairways".  As to your question, I have no idea.



can you tell me which 2 they are?  i knew there was one, but i had forgotten which it was.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 26, 2009)

One of them is Morton #72 in Richmond. I'm told the other one is in NE Texas somewhere, but I do not know exactly where.


----------



## dhouseholder (Aug 28, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> One of them is Morton #72 in Richmond. I'm told the other one is in NE Texas somewhere, but I do not know exactly where.


I was lucky enough to have my FC at Morton Lodge. Wonderful guys!

I believe the other staircase is at Walter M Pierson Lodge #1339.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 29, 2009)

St Johns 51 has a cutout winding staircase they put on the ground, and a canvas painted one that can go on the floor, but its VERY old so its not used as often.


----------

